# Julieta Granada



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Julieta Granada
HEIGHT: 5'2"
BIRTH PLACE: Paraguay
TOUR STATUS: Exempt
ROOKIE YEAR: 2006

SEASON STATCENTER
ROUNDS UNDER PAR: 3/3 (T1) DRIVING ACCURACY: 0.833 (T3)
BIRDIES: 11 (T9) SAND SAVES: 1.000 (T1)
EAGLES: 1 (T1) PUTTS PER GREEN: 1.81 (30)
GIR: 0.778 (4) DRIVING AVERAGE: 237.8 (93)


----------

